
Console.table(), expanded console.log for objects - nwrk
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10464844/is-there-a-way-to-auto-expand-objects-in-chrome-dev-tools
======
nwrk
Correct direct link:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/26781013](https://stackoverflow.com/a/26781013)

